Netflix is down - giorgosera
======
dv_dt
Hmm, if you look at [http://downdetector.com/](http://downdetector.com/) a
number of services have had an outage spike today, Reddit, Netflix, Instragram

------
halotrope
[https://help.netflix.com/en/is-netflix-down](https://help.netflix.com/en/is-
netflix-down)

------
bwb
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/netflix.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/netflix.com)

------
askafriend
And here I was, thinking that you were talking about the stock. I was hoping I
could buy some :)

